# Peninsula Cape Town What Do You See



## tedk (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a week banked with RCI from April 2010 [Peak Week] from The Peninsula, and i only see 2 weeks available to me for to exchange back into the resort. The 2 weeks i am seeing are 20 & 27 may 2011. I find it strange that i only see those 2 weeks at my own resort. Could somebody do a test to see what they can get. I like others complained to RCI about how the weeks had gone bad. I got the increase in number of weeks available to me 146,00, but not a great deal of increase of any quality. Previous to May while doing searches i hardly saw studios show up now there's thousands. So if someone could check for me what they are seeing it will give me better idea of what's happening. TIA
            ted


----------



## tedk (Aug 25, 2009)

There must be someone out there who has a week with RCI who can do a trade test to see how many weeks they can see at the Peninsula. As i said in my previous post that for the next two year period all i can see is 2 weeks. If there are only two weeks i wonder why my week does not trade better, maybe when i put my 2011 week in it might be a tiger. 
ted


----------



## wgaldred (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Ted
I can only see the same 2 weeks as you with both my deposits.
Willie


----------



## tedk (Aug 26, 2009)

Willie 
     Many thanks for that, at least i cannot blame RCI this time. Maybe if i bank 2011 it might trade better still.
 ted


----------

